# U.S. Open Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Before I get started with the preview of the LPGA's biggest major tournament, let me congratulate Inbee Park for winning the Walmart NW Arkansaw Championship in a playoff over So Yeon Ryu. It was Inbee's 5th win of the season, and her 2nd consecutive victory via the playoff route. Inbee has clearly established herself as the number one player on the planet.

This week the tour moves to New York for the playing of the United States Open. This will be the third of five major championships on the schedule this year, and generally regarded by the players, press, and fans, as the most prestigious.

This is tournament #15 of 28 on this year's schedule and will mark the beginning of the second half of the season. The LPGA will have their final player reshuffle at tournament's end.

Here are the key details:
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: U.S. Open Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to this one. This morning on Morning Drive, so many of the commentators seemed to cave in and give it to Imbee Park. She's a great player, but I'd love to see someone else challenge her.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The updated pairings for the first two rounds are now posted:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: U.S. Open Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round leaders: 

1 Ha-Neul Kim -6 -6 F 66 - - - 66 

2 Inbee Park -5 -5 F 67 - - - 67 

T3 Caroline Hedwall -4 -4 F 68 - - - 68 

T3 Lizette Salas -4 -4 F 68 - - - 68 

T3 In-Kyung Kim -4 -4 F 68 - - - 68 

T3 Anna Nordqvist -4 -4 F 68 - - - 68 

T7 Paz Echeverria -3 -3 F 69 - - - 69 

T7 Maude-Aimee Leblanc -3 -3 F 69 - - - 69 

T9 Mariajo Uribe -2 -2 F 70 - - - 70 

T9 Jodi Ewart Shadoff -2 -2 F 70 - - - 70 

T9 Karine Icher -2 -2 F 70 - - - 70 

T9 Je-Yoon Yang -2 -2 F 70 - - - 70 

T9 Natalie Gulbis -2 -2 F 70 - - - 70 

T9 Jennifer Rosales -2 -2 F 70 - - - 70 

T9 Catriona Matthew -2 -2 F 70 - - - 70 

T9 Jessica Korda -2 -2 F 70 - - - 70 

For comlete scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: U.S. Open Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the second round leaders: 

1 Inbee Park -9 
2 In-Kyung Kim -7 
T3 Lizette Salas -4 
T3 Jodi Ewart Shadoff -4 
T5 Angela Stanford -3 
T5 Jessica Korda -3 
T7 So Yeon Ryu -2 - 
T7 Anna Nordqvist -2 
T9 Ha-Neul Kim -1 
T9 Caroline Hedwall -1 
T11 Haeji Kang E 
T11 Cristie Kerr E 
T11 Lindy Duncan E 
T11 Brittany Lincicome E 
T11 Jennifer Rosales E 
T11 Soo-Jin Yang E 
T17 Brittany Lang +1 
T17 Paula Creamer +1 
T17 Catriona Matthew +1 
T17 Lexi Thompson +1 
T17 Karine Icher +1 
T17 Ryann O'Toole +1 

For full results: 
http://www.tonyslpgareport.com/2013/06/us-open-preview-pairings.html


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after 3 rounds: 
1 Inbee Park -10 
2 In-Kyung Kim -6 
3 Jodi Ewart Shadoff -3 
T4 So Yeon Ryu -1 
T4 Angela Stanford -1 
T6 Paula Creamer +1 
T6 Jessica Korda +1 
T8 Ai Miyazato +2 
T8 Brittany Lang +2 
T8 Brittany Lincicome +2 
T8 Cristie Kerr +2 
T12 Karrie Webb +3 

For complete scoreboard: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: U.S. Open Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the Final scores: 

1 Inbee Park -8 
2 In-Kyung Kim -4 
3 So Yeon Ryu -1 
T4 Paula Creamer +1 
T4 Angela Stanford +1 
T4 Jodi Ewart Shadoff +1 
T7 Brittany Lang +2 
T7 Jessica Korda +2 
T9 Shanshan Feng +3 
T9 Brittany Lincicome +3 

For entire results: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: U.S. Open Preview & Pairings


----------

